# Series 1 DTivo manual slice upgrade?



## mooredan (Jun 19, 2002)

Since Slicer isn't available for a SAT60 (series 1 DTivo), can someone point me to the manual "slice upgrade" steps?

My Instantcake SAT60 now holds software version 3.5 (with hacks) and 3.5c is currently pending. However, I have upgradesoftware=false, so it won't take.

I'm happy with 3.5 but there are a couple of problems. From what I have found there is only one way to get around these issues and that is to upgrade software.

They are:

- nightly reboot at 2am - very annoying since I may either be watching live TV then or a recording may get interrupted. Also, cached program guide stuff appears to go away. (I've got a cachecard installed).

- Daylight saving time issues - these aren't occuring on the correct day and it takes "waiting it out" to get things in sync again.

If I can get around either of these problems without the sw upgrade, please enlighten me. Thanks!


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

you could get around the reboot problem by changing MFS->SwSystem->ACTIVE to indicate that you already HAVE c installed

There IS a way to get around the DST issue that's used on older tivos... it involves setting the tivo to non-DST timezones, and changing them at the appropriate times in spring and fall.
(can't remember where it is on S1Dtivo... it's in MFS->State->LocationConfig on an S2)


----------



## mooredan (Jun 19, 2002)

Thanks BTUx9

It's been a while since I've poked around the internals of my TiVo, here's what is the current state of things:

% echo mls /SwSystem | tivosh
Directory of /SwSystem starting at ''

Name Type FsId Date Time Size 
---- ---- ---- ---- ---- ---- 
3.5-01-1-011 tyDb 663565 05/12/06 23:58 708 
3.5c-01-1-011 tyDb 1324500 08/30/07 08:32 684 
ACTIVE tyDb 663565 05/12/06 23:58 708

% ./mfs_dumpobj -r /SwSystem | grep ACTIVE
IndexPath[4]=/SwSystem/3.5-01-1-011 /SwSystem/ACTIVE /Server/68846302

I can't remember exactly how to modify this. I have mfs_utils on my machine.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

if it's trying to upgrade, it's probably because you made a phone call (bad move... shouldn't be connected to phone)

I believe it does so by setting SwSystemName to the new version, so if it gets set back, it should, hopefully, stop rebooting

I just wrote a script, fixPending, to set it properly

Hope it helps.


----------



## mooredan (Jun 19, 2002)

My DTivo isn't connected to a phone. In fact, I haven't had a land line in years. 

Could it be that its making the call through the internet? I have set the dialing prefix to ,#401

Should I not allow this and get it to fake the call instead?

Thanks for the script. I haven't run it yet (well I have, I made a copy and just echo'ed out the command), but here's what it is going to do:

dbobj dbobj3 set SwSystemName 3.5-01-1-011

Is this what you expected?

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

yes, that's just what I expected

if your tivo has access to the internet, you need to block it in order to prevent calls to the mothership

you can do this at the router, setting an invalid gateway, using route commands, or just removing that ,#401 may work (it doesn't in S2s... not sure about S1 running 3.5)


----------



## mooredan (Jun 19, 2002)

OK, I think that I have found the problem with the daily call. I didn't have fixsub enabled that came with Instantcake. I went as far as installing fakecall31 and cron, but then realized that there was a mechanism in place in the rc.sysinit to do this. ....it just wasn't enabled.

I'll see if a reboot happens tonight. I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## mooredan (Jun 19, 2002)

Success! No reboot last night.

I'll go looking for the LocationConfig stuff -- won't be an annoyance until next March though.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

mooredan said:


> Success! No reboot last night.
> 
> I'll go looking for the LocationConfig stuff -- won't be an annoyance until next March though.


GREAT! :up::up::up:
keep in mind, if you don't successfully prevent the tivo from calling home, it'll just reset the value, and you'll have the reboots again.

I'd think that, at the least, removing the ,#401 dialing prefix would be a very good idea.


----------

